# Fig**tta



## necesitounnombre

Hola. Me gustaría saber cuál es el significado de fighetta .
Gracias.


----------



## Cristina.

Pija.
Ciao!


----------



## NoOrK

Sep ! Pija. También se podría decir algún sinónimo como "Refifi" "Fifi", pero son menos usuales.


----------



## Cristina.

O niña bien/niña de papá/hija de papá
Niña pera  nunca lo he oído.
Ora che ci penso, in spagnolo pijo è l'organo sessuale maschile, e in italiano è alla rovescia.


----------



## mauro63

Cristina. said:


> O niña bien/niña de papá/hija de papá
> Niña pera nunca lo he oído.
> Ora che ci penso, in spagnolo pijo è l'organo sessuale maschile, e in italiano è alla rovescia.


.

Yo al menos nunca usé ni esuché pijo , pero al menos en Argentina pija es la forma vulgar para el órgano masculino ( c**zo). No sé cuál es el otro significado que pueda tener en España .


----------



## NoOrK

En España da referencia a la chica/chico que viste con marcas muy caras, que van un peinado característico y con una habla muy peculiar.

Más que nada podríamos definirlo como una "moda".


----------



## Neuromante

Estaría bien si algún italoparlante nos diera el significado de _fighetta _y de paso que los españoles dieran (Cada uno) el que atribuyen a pija, porque me consta que es bastante subjetivo. 

Yo lo he oído usado desde "Hijo de papa" hasta "que le gusta vestir con polos" pasando por "tonto" hasta "de clase social alta" En realidad es un insulto que tiende a definir más a quien lo usa que al insultado.


La descripción de NoOrk la he oído como "ser pijo vistiendo" ¿Estás seguro que es "refifi"? Yo conozco "repipi"

"Niño pera" si lo he oído, lo usaban los "niños progres" (Es decir, los socialistas) en los años setenta para insultar a los que ahora llaman "pijos", pero en este caso era de verdad un insulto. Ya no se usa y nunca llegó a entrar en el idioma, fue solo un modismo en un determinado grupo social y solo en la peninsula iberica.

Mauro tiene razón: El significado español correcto de "pija" es ése. Aquí en España está un poco anticuado, más que nada por que la gran cantidad de formas para llamarlo prima a las más recientes o a las más "sonoras". Se usa también en masculino.


----------



## yaya.mx

En México les llamamos "fresas" 
_Niña/niño fresa_ o solo _fresa_.


----------



## karunavera

Hola a todos!
El De Mauro pone: ragazzo che cura eccessivamente il proprio aspetto, che ostenta eleganza e atteggiamenti alla moda; en la mayoria de los casos viven en los barrios màs elegantes de la ciudad. En Roma por ejemplo los llaman también *"pariolini*",de Parioli, el barrio mas elegante de la ciudad!
Feliz viernes!


----------



## NoOrK

Voy a dar mi opinión a ver si puedo aclarar:

Fighetta:*Persona muy delicada / con mucho ego / se cree mejor*

Ej: -Sono più bella che tu ok?-

*Persona que a la mínima de un comentario "picante" se lo toma exagerado.*

Ej: -Ma che bionda- -Porco lasciami in pace, vai via-

*Persona que piace comprare tutto di marca, cuanto più soldi, meglio*

Ej: -C'ho queste scarpe di due anni fa, e non si hanno rotto- -Presto o tardi si romperano, le mie sicuro che no: 200€ le mie scarpe-
​*Pero si queréis que os diga la verdad, yo utilizo fighetta más en contexto de ironía, con mis amigos:*Ej: -Come ti va il vestito? - -Troppo piccolo- -Ma se ti va perfetto, sei una fighetta jaja- (si te refieres a un chico es aún más irónico)
​Corregir todo lo que queráis que he escrito so fast.


----------



## boccaccio

pero tù eres fighetta de verdad o qué?


----------



## NoOrK

Jajajaja si, sono il più fighetta di questo mondo! xD


----------



## Dankgerit

Que significado tan útil, yo también me lo había preguntado alguna vez, pero había olvidado preguntárselos...



> En México les llamamos "fresas"
> _Niña/niño fresa_ o solo _fresa_.


 
Así es... los insoportables niños fresas  .


----------



## irene.acler

NoOrK said:


> Voy a dar mi opinión a ver si puedo aclarar:
> 
> 
> Fighetta: *Persona muy delicada / con mucho ego / se cree mejor*​Ej: -Sono più bella *di te* ok?-​*Persona que a la mínima de un comentario "picante" se lo toma exagerado.*​Ej -Ma che bionda- -Porco lasciami in pace, vai via-​*Persona que piace comprare tutto di marca, cuanto più soldi, meglio*​Ej: -C'ho queste scarpe di due anni fa, e non si *sono* rotte- -Presto o tardi si rompera*nn*o, le mie *no di* sicuro che no: 200€ per le mie scarpe-​*Pero si queréis que os diga la verdad, yo utilizo fighetta más en contexto de ironía, con mis amigos:* Ej: -Come ti va il vestito? - -Troppo piccolo- -Ma se ti va perfetto, sei una fighetta jaja- (si te refieres a un chico es aún más irónico)​
> Corregir todo lo que queráis que he escrito so fast.


 


NoOrK said:


> Jajajaja si, sono il più fighett*o* di questo mondo! xD


 
Te he corregido algunas cositas, espero no te importe
Por cierto, "fighett*a*" se usa para mujeres, pero para los hombre se dice "fighett*o*".


----------



## NoOrK

Si, certo, ma se dici "fighetta" a un ragazzo, ancora è peggio capici jiji 

Es como cuando se bromea con los compañeros "marica" "maricón". (por así decírlo)

Ah y la corrección nada, me encanta que corrijan


----------



## irene.acler

NoOrK said:


> Si, certo, ma se dici "fighetta" a un ragazzo, è ancora peggio capisci jiji
> 
> Es como cuando se bromea con los compañeros "marica" "maricón". (por así decírlo)
> 
> Ah y la corrección nada, me encanta que corrijan


 
Aaaah...
Pero la verdad es que nunca he oído decir "fighetta" a un hombre, ni siquiera cuando se bromea...


----------



## NoOrK

Madre mía irene, se ve que tenemos italiano bastante distinto en respecto al coloquial jeje. No pasa nada, para eso estamos. Pero yo te aseguro que con mis amigos utilizo tanto "fighetto" como "fighetta" (sea chico) y si es chica tan sólo "fighetta".


----------



## irene.acler

Y es que tampoco somos de zonas lejanas, tú de Bolzano y yo de Trento! Boh!


----------



## necesitounnombre

Veo que he abierto un interesante debate. Gracias por todas las respuestas.


----------



## xeneize

Lo de "pijo" en Argentina es "_concheto/concheta_" o "_cheto/cheta_", y, si se fijan, viene a ser la traducción literal de "fighetto"....(en Argentina, se dice _concha..._).

_La pija_, como alguien dijo, tiene ese otro significado.

Saludos.


----------

